# Medicines



## runton69 (Nov 24, 2016)

My children all live on Corfu and have asked me to go to live with them I am 75. I take a few pills for vaious ailments.How would this work on Corfu, do I register with a Doc and tell him/her my medication or let them find out ?? very bemused going to be expat!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

runton69 said:


> My children all live on Corfu and have asked me to go to live with them I am 75. I take a few pills for vaious ailments.How would this work on Corfu, do I register with a Doc and tell him/her my medication or let them find out ?? very bemused going to be expat!!!!


:welcome:

I guess you are in receipt the state pension?

If so, contact the DWP in Newcastle & ask for a form S1, when you're ready to move. With this form, the UK will pick up the bill for your healthcare in Greece, & you will entitled to access the state healthcare system on the same basis as a Greek national

More info here https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-greece#healthcare-in-greece-for-residents


----------



## runton69 (Nov 24, 2016)

many thanks indeed,you have taken a great worry off my shoulders, regards


----------

